# Self Employed and Health Insurance



## whiteskyline (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi,
I have just moved to Berlin, and I would like to be self employed in the Internet Marketing, something which I tried before and have some profit from but now I want that it will be main profession. So , I am not in the initial level of self employment but close to it . I have an European Passport but I heard that if I want to register on the public Health Insurance, I will have problems, and I willn't be accepted. Anyone try this? What should I do in my case? (I don't have any past Public Insurance from other European Countries)

Thanks.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Every person residing in Germany has to be health insured.
The rules whether you have to join the public or private health insurance system are very complicated and depend on where you are from and how you were insured there.Contact any office of a publoic insurer (AOK and Techniker are the biggest) and they will be able to advice you.
For self-employed the fee is EUR170 to EUR700/month, depending on income. If you have no income (yet), you will have to pay the lower end of this.
They will retroactively charge you the fees since you arrived in Germany, so waiting and registering later does not help.


----------

